# Rallies to Support our Troops



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

*Rallies to Support President Bush and our Troops*

We've all seen the news coverage of the "anti-war" protesters who have apparently come to the conclusion that a liberated Iraq -- and the end of Saddam - are of no benefit to the peace and security of freedom loving people everywhere, or to the citizens of Iraq who have been subjected to nearly three decades of constant brutality and terror.

However, with 7 in 10 Americans supporting the US-led military campaign it is clear that a large majority of citizens believe that our cause is just and our goals noble. Please take some time over the next few days to attend one, or many, of the scheduled Support Our Troops events.

_"It's the soldier not the reporter who gives you the freedom of the press. It's the soldier not the poet who gives you the freedom of speech. It's the soldier not the campus organizer who allows you to demonstrate. It's the soldier who salutes the flag, serves the flag, whose coffin is
draped with the flag that allows the protester to burn the flag!"_
Father Dennis Edward O'Brien, Sergeant, USMC

Sunday, March 30

@ Coolidge Corner in Brookline @ 12:30 p.m. (intersection of Harvard and Beacon Streets) For more information please call 617- 787-5507 or email [email protected]

Sunday, March 30

@ Framingham Village Green on Edgell Road in Framingham @ 2 p.m. 1 block North of the Rt. 9 Edgell Road intersection. Please contact either Pat Neumann @ 508-435-9643, 978-901-7213 and [email protected] or Ed McGrath @ 508-820-0696 and [email protected]

Sunday, March 30

@ Gloucester City Hall, 9 Dale Avenue in Gloucester @ 1 p.m. Please contact the Gloucester Office of Veteran's Services @ 978-281-9740 or [email protected] for more information.

Sunday, March 30

@ Buttonwood Park (@ the corner of Rockdale Ave. and Court St.) in New Bedford from 1 PM to 3 PM

Saturday, April 5

@ Hull VFW Post on Washington Blvd. in Hull. Sponsored by the Hull GOP Town Committee in conjunction w/ the GOP Town Committees in Cohasset, Hingham and Scituate. Please contact Ron Davy @ 781-925-0482 / 617-478-6427 or [email protected] for more information.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

If anyone here is in the Attleboro/Norton area, there will be a "support our troops" parade on April 13 in Norton. Parade will begin at the Yelle Elementary school and procede to the Town Common. Selectmen are urging all to come, wear uniforms of all kinds, and bring flags!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

I have seen marches and protests for a varity of different issues. However I must admit I have never particpated in any, its just kinda one of those things where you see it on TV and whether I agree or not I have never gone to voice my opinon. Since 911 I cant get enough of the news, on that day reality sank in and made me really think how vunerable we really are. Prior to 911 if someone said something of that magnitude could take place I would of answered "NAAA not here".

Well I lived in a world of a false sense of security, as I'm sure many of us in this country did. For what reason I felt this way I couldnt really answer, I just figured "Were the United States of America no one is going to [email protected] with us where the good guys" I was wong.

Anyway my point is I'm going to every rally I hear about in total support of our Troops and the cause.

I hear about the atrocities on CNN or MSNBC or FOX NEWS, and I have to hear about what is going on.

I got involved in LE because I believe in the cause, because God knows it isnt the $. Now I realize I may only be a Special and I'm not a fulltimer but I think for the most part the people in volved in LE or any job that constist of helping people whether it be nurses,Aux's.Reserves,Doctors, caseworkers, Fireman or what have you Are all in it to help this [email protected] world be a better place.

Try as we might everytime you put your uniform on to make this place better we have to remeber were fighting the good fight, despite what some liberal Asshole says. Our intentions are real clear cut and without malice.

Thats why I myself will take the time out of work or free time to go to every rally in supprt of our men/women who are dodging bullets and putting on chem suits and putting there life at risk becuase "IT"S THERE JOB", to fight for what is right.

Now I know some will read this and say what the hell is that all about, but ya know what. If this inspires ten people to go in support then thats ten more that may not have been there otherwise.

All of us involved in public saftey dont get enough support as it is, so you know what it's like and can relate. Our service men/women need us so I raise my hand to support them. I cant pick up a rifle and head for the desert but I can pick up a flag and let them know I support them.

JUST MY







and well spent by the way.

If anyone has more info like dates and times of pro support rally pleaase PM me.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Hunter, well said.



> If anyone has more info like dates and times of pro support rally pleaase PM me.


Better yet, how about posting them here for all to see.









-Eric


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Way to go Hunter!

I agree wholeheartedly! What really gets me pissed is the liberal media keeps pushing all the Anti-War and Anti-American crap right to the front of the news. Although 70%+ of Americans believe in the war, the media keeps showing the anti-crowd over and over.

On the International front they keep saying and showing Anti-American images and statements from ANYBODY they can find, trying to skew what the majority of the world, especially ARAB gov'ts really support U.S.

What really puts the icing on the cake is Saying/Playing the same negative crap 96 times per day about One(1) helo-crash, or one(1) Suicide bombing, likes it's happening every five minutes!


----------

